# My puppy poops over 15 times a day



## SandyFeetinCA (Mar 22, 2009)

I got a Jack Russell female at approx 10 weeks at which point she pooped 20 times the first day and all that week. After going through a few different foods (which she refused to eat<but has no trouble trying to eat my food>) I have her on Merricks Puppy Plate. I ad some home cooked beef and veggies (carrots celery and potatoes). She eats 1 cup at 8a and 5p and has a carrot or apple or banana as a treat. At 15 weeks she is still pooping 17 times a day. She has had 2 doses of Excel roundworm remover and her stools appear normal and healthy..occasionally soft, but never runny. One day I heard what sounds like "pop rocks" going off in her tummy...you could feel and hear the popcorn pops in her tummy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, just so I am understanding you... Your 15 week old Jack Russell puppy gets 1 cup of food at 8:00 am and 1 cup of food at 5:00 pm? Plus a treat later? Just to put in perspective my Rottweiler gets 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups/ a little less in the pm 
I am wondering if you might be over feeding. I would start by breaking the meals into 3 as a young puppy usually does better with 3 smaller meals. 8am 5pm and a little before bed. (not a lot you don't want to get up in the middle of the night) IF puppy is still going so much cut back just a little. Make sure puppy is also maintaining weight. You don't want puppy to get skinny but fat puppies are not a good thing either. I think many people over feed in the beginning. Might be worth a try to cut back just a bit. Good luck. As far as the popping thing in her tummy, I might have given the vet a call. That seems odd.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

Poop is the undigested food that the dog ate. You are feeding him things that dogs just can't digest. Carrots, celery, potatoes, apples, and bananas are impossible for dogs to digest. They don't have the necessary tooth structure nor do they produce the enzymes necessary to digest them. Leave those out of her diet and I'm sure that will make a big difference. There may be other problems but I would get rid of the fruits and veggies first and then see if further measures are needed.

PS I also agree with what Inga says. Since I don't feed kibble, the volume thing escaped me.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

My 50 pound pitbull mix gets 3 cups a day. Definitely check the feeding schedule (and remember that's per DAY not per MEAL.)

And, yes, if I heard and FELT popcorn like things going on in my dog's stomach, that would warrant a trip to the vet.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Small dogs like that do good on a 1/4 cup of food 3 times a day. This way they can digest the food and eat again, digest, and eat again.


----------



## SandyFeetinCA (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm taking in all of your recommendations and will start by giving just the Merricks kibble 1/2 cup at a time and eliminating the fresh foods. The pop rocks only happened once, but she is skinny as can be. So I am seeing that she needs to see the vet for intestinal testing. Btw..she is active and happy and healthy otherwise. Thanks for the input. I'm not a pet person and she was a gift. Infants were easier..sigh.


----------

